# no start up



## homesteadsvs (Oct 5, 2008)

Hello 
I was wondering if anyone can help. I was using fix it utilities last night cleaning out my registry of things that the software recommended me to do. I have done this many times before. I required me to restart my computer. On restart I get a blank screen. It seems that the cpu is processing and my monitor is on. I tried f11, f12, and f8 on start up not remembering which one to use for safe mode. Never the less that did not work. ANY IDEAS?


tHANKS


----------



## homesteadsvs (Oct 5, 2008)

Sorry i posted in wrong area. I will also post in operating systems.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Closing duplicate.


----------

